# Orchid Mantis



## Exotic-Mantis (Nov 29, 2006)

Hey guys,

I bred my orchid mantis last week for about 4.5 hours. How long do you think it should take until she lays her first ootheca?

Thanks,

Eros


----------



## joossa (Nov 29, 2006)

Did her belly look full of eggs (larger then normal) when you mated her? If so, then she will make an ooth soon. If not, then you will have to wait for her eggs to devolop a bit, then she will make a fertile ooth.

Remember: Adult mature female mantis can mate even though they are not carrying mature developing eggs. They will store the male's sperm and then the eggs will get fertilized when the eggs develop in the female.

These are generalizations for most mantids: there might be some diffrences or exceptions in orchids.


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi Eros, glad you are doing great with orchid mantis! Once mated, it will take her anywhere between 10-20 days before she lay her first ooth. I would keep "stuffing" her up daily till she reject food! When she lays an ooth you know it is all worth it.


----------

